# Secretive type?



## dario323 (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but Im pretty sure we all have met that person who is secretive and just an overall puzzle to the outside world. What type is this? Very curious!


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Any introvert could possibly have that tendency, but I'll go with a dom Ni for mysteriousness points - INxJ. Maybe even INTJ more so than INFJ, Fe pulling the INFJ toward people might make them little more understandable sometimes. 

ISTPs can be this way too.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

In my experience introverts with perceiving function as dominant - IxTJ and IxFJ - tend to be more puzzling to others because they do not make a lot of strong internal judgement on things (their internal judging function is only tertiary) and also just because they are introverts so would prefer to spend more time to themselves. As such you may develop a feeling that due to this lack of these kinds of internal opinions that they are puzzling. The importance of forming these internal opinions goes IxxP > ExxP > IxxJ > ExxJ but ExxJs are extraverts so are easier to get to know.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

INTP or INFP


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

minkaybell said:


> INTP or INFP


I agree with your post. It's just in our nature


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I am intensely secretive. I don't use phones like a part of a phone plan, I'll only used pre paid ones that I throw away after like 20 minutes of use; it just depends on the phone, some have less, some have more. Or payphones.

I don't have a Facebook or Twitter or any other social networking profile (aside from this one, lol)

I have no close relationships, even my own mother I would consider kind of a friend. And my "friends" at school are actually no more than acquaintances.

I go through and specifically delete my history on my computer so it doesn't look like I go back and delete anything, so I delete things that could be used to get me prescribed drugs by some off chance. Although I just posted it on this site..... But that's ok because I planned it that way, I've deleted every occurance of me visiting this site :wink:

All my passwords are different so if someone finds out one, they don't have my password to everything (like you would for most people)

If I ever meet some kind of stranger, I never tell them my real name, and I lie about what school I go to. Not that that happens often, usually people don't talk to me because I shuffle around staring at the ground not making eye contact. However I tell the truth when at school because they have my name on file....

When I think of more I'll post them. I'm not lying, but even when I tell the truth about this people don't believe me, so I pepper it into my lies every so often because then if they catch me in a lie, they'll think everything was a lie, and they'll get thrown off.

edit: the phone thing started because I hate touch screens, and all the newest phones have them, so I just said fuck it I'll get these shitty pre paid phones and silently resist the system :laughing:


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i wont say im super secretive, but im more like an onion, got like multiple facet/ layers...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Introverts are the only common theme I've seen, personally. As an INFP, I'm very secretive of my emotions if not much else, as I imagine a lot of Fi-doms would be. My INFJ friend hides his very personality (and hence his vulnerability) with masks. I know an ISTJ who is secretive of everything about himself and his life, but another who is not. Another introvert (I don't know his type, but probably at least IxTx) feels the need to hide his actions to the point of lying. 

The extroverted people I know can't pull this off too well. I'm sure they can if they want/need to, but usually they don't. ENxPs might be the closest, since they're commonly referred to as the most "introverted extroverts."


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> The extroverted people I know can't pull this off too well. I'm sure they can if they want/need to, but usually they don't. ENxPs might be the closest, since they're commonly referred to as the most "introverted extroverts."


I consider myself to be extremely private. But more often than not with extroverts, people only think they know them, but really don't. I don't know how being extroverted or introverted would make you more or less secretive at the base of it. Everyone has things that are personal to them.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I go through and specifically delete my history on my computer so it doesn't look like I go back and delete anything, so I delete things that could be used to get me prescribed drugs by some off chance. Although I just posted it on this site..... But that's ok because I planned it that way, I've deleted every occurance of me visiting this site :wink:
> 
> All my passwords are different so if someone finds out one, they don't have my password to everything (like you would for most people)
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't take it anywhere near this far.. But I am definitely secretive. Usually I'm most secretive about my plans, motivations & feelings-- things I can be judged on. I suppose the more I trust someone, the less secretive I will be with them.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

lol Thrifty Walrus, that's insane....


----------

